# Novell 3.12 - change the clock



## zenubio (Nov 21, 2002)

I've got an old novell 3.12 server laying around and we just went through daylight savings. How do I change the clock on the server?


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm not too sure about Netware 3 but you can try this.

Load 'monitor' on the server

Goto 'Server Parameters' then 'Time'

You can make changes there... otherwise you're looking at a set command that you issue from the server prompt...

set time [month/day/year] [hour:minute:second]

in other words:

set time april 6 2003 4:34:00 pm


----------

